# Newbie help needed, Ford 4600 hydraulics



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi I have a Ford 4600 with cab anyone know where to fill backend oil? Also is gearbox and backend oil all the same. What oil should I use? 
I have a dipstick inside a flap just forward of gear select lever on turret in cab is this for gearbox and backend?


----------



## Paulgjk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi transmission and back end are separate. Dipstick beside the gear levers is for transmission. Back end oil filler is located to the right of the lift head next to where the top link attachment is thinks it's a 27mm. I know for ones I've worked on there is no dipstick only level bung located in the right side of the back end near the control valve for the drop speed of the lift.its a square head bung. I do just use tractor universal oil 10/30. Hope this helps.


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Paulgjk said:


> Hi transmission and back end are separate. Dipstick beside the gear levers is for transmission. Back end oil filler is located to the right of the lift head next to where the top link attachment is thinks it's a 27mm. I know for ones I've worked on there is no dipstick only level bung located in the right side of the back end near the control valve for the drop speed of the lift.its a square head bung. I do just use tractor universal oil 10/30. Hope this helps.


Thank you for reply still struggling attached photos to help


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not know much about 4600, but I have a Swedish Operator's Handbook.
There may be other solutions, depending on different cabs for different markets, but here it says that the rear axle level is checked by a dipstick (2). The level should reach the "FULL" mark with fully raised arms.

(1) is the filler plug, you have a return hose for external equipment connected there (at the end of the blue thing).


----------



## Paulgjk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi as hacke said the filler is where the hydraulic fitting is screwed into in your photo. Cant see level bung in you photo its between those 2 units the rear side threaded into the casing.


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi thank you for your help, unfortunately mine has neither of these on it?
Thanks


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Paulgjk said:


> Hi as hacke said the filler is where the hydraulic fitting is screwed into in your photo. Cant see level bung in you photo its between those 2 units the rear side threaded into the casing.


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok so I undo the hydraulic fitting and fill there for the back.is that correct?
Thank you for taking time to reply


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Paulgjk said:


> Hi as hacke said the filler is where the hydraulic fitting is screwed into in your photo. Cant see level bung in you photo its between those 2 units the rear side threaded into the casing.


Thank you for the help, I have found the fill level bung on the casing just under valve. The oil in the housing is red assuming UTTO top up or change to 10/30 oil?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I stole a picture from Ardie's thread:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ardies-ford-4000-hydraulics.44565/#post-312027
, made some comments in it and attached it.

I also attach a Parts List from New Holland. There is a plug, #9A, above the pump cover?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, I missed that you found the plug.
Maybe there are red oils that are OK for the rear axle, but it might be ATF.
Better safe than sorry, change the fluid to UTTO.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Td6006 said:


> Ok so I undo the hydraulic fitting and fill there for the back.is that correct?
> Thank you for taking time to reply


Yes, if you have a loader or other equipment with hydraulic cylinders attached, leave them fully out when you check the level, apart from the arms fully up, especially single acting cylinders.

I attach a picture with, what I understand, is the position for the level plug. Have I got it right?


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

HACKE,
thanks for reply and info.the bolt you marked on pic is not the one it is just under and behind it on the casing a square head bung try attach photo, would you say that's it? Thank you for your time


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone know how much oil is in the back end please?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I can not see a square head, but I think I understand the position. I found a Shop Manual and marked the plug position with a red dot. Am I right now?

The plug is also shown in a picture in this thread, post #8:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-4000-hydraulics.33424/#post-235078



Td6006 said:


> Anyone know how much oil is in the back end please?


The rear axle should hold just under 46 liter, external hydraulic not included. I have attached a chart from a Shop Manual.
Pull in all cylinders on external equipment, and lower the arms before draining the system.
Fill to level, then arms fully up and external cylinders fully out, and top up to level.


----------



## Td6006 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hacke said:


> I can not see a square head, but I think I understand the position. I found a Shop Manual and marked the plug position with a red dot. Am I right now?
> 
> The plug is also shown in a picture in this thread, post #8:
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-4000-hydraulics.33424/#post-235078
> ...


Hi yes were you marked the red dot is exactly where I was trying to show. The head of the bung is full of crap that's why not clear.
Thank you for taking the time to help and info on oil quantity needed.
Will get on with it once I get some oil in.
Excellent site glad I found it THANKS ALL WHO HELPED


----------

